

Canonical, Ubuntu Linux, CTO leaves - wslh
http://www.osnews.com/story/24710/Canonical_Ubuntu_Linux_CTO_leaves

======
billswift
The submission is only the first sentence of an article and a link - here is
the actual article: [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/canonical-ubuntu-
linux...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/canonical-ubuntu-linux-cto-
leaves/8831)

